# Getting started



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

This is some advanced planning here.

I want some horses. My knowlege and experience is slightly better than nil(I'm a city kid).

I need a plan of action. And I'm intimidated, but not by the animals - my experience with horse people is not very positive.

The barn will be built within the next two years (resources for barn designs are welcome). I have a nice horsey neighbour who seems happy to offer advice. He is a man many years my senior, though, so communications are not free and breezy by any means. I have the land for pasture. I'm shopping for lessons. 

What does an adult rider look for in a teacher? 

Is going from zero to horse ownership within two years realistic (in the sense of responsible actions)?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Lessons from a Certified instructor with good references is a great start. Also, go watch the person teach and see if he/she is someone you want to take lessons from.
Many instructors will teach you from the ground up but you do have to shop around to find the right one.

Is great you are wanting to learn before you bring the horses home!


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it's definitely do-able, if you have the facilities to keep the horses at home. That is, in my opinion, the most difficult obstacle!

Go to your local tack shops and check their bulletin boards, and ask them if they know of barns for adult beginners. The tack stores in my area would most certainly be able to recommend at least 3-5 barns within a 25 mile radius and actually know these trainers first hand. Call the local vet clinic (because you'll have to get to know them as well!) and ask them about lessons. They will definitely know where the lesson barns are!

Definitely ask if you can come watch a lesson. If the barn says no, cross them off the list! My kids & I all take lessons at a H/J barn and have horses at home. I love talking to people who come in to watch the lessons (mine or the kids) because I also started riding as an adult and it is very intimidating! I have a great story about a trial lesson I took with a friend where the trainer nearly reduced us both to tears at the age of 35. It was HORRIBLE! So I can relate! 

Once you find a place to take lessons, ask if there are opportunities to stay longer and learn/practice barn/unmounted horsey stuff. My trainer really wants people to stay and learn; so long as they are not just messing around and causing problems they are always welcome, and there is always a little job here and there to do -- even as small as holding someone's horse while they run to the bathroom before their lesson is really appreciated! But the riders who stay to learn usually help other people tack up who need help, learn to wrap legs, turn horses in and out when they are ready, and sometimes hand graze horses that need something to do.

I just bought the Pony Club manual for my kids today and it's really great (I think that's US Pony Club but maybe the same in Canada?) so get a few books about horsekeeping as well as riding for your reference.

My first horse was an ex-racing ex-broodmare who was in a perilous situation. I knew I could keep her better than she was being kept, but I also was not shy about asking questions -- if you find a good vet & farrier they will be invaluable!

Good luck!


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! 

Someone willing to let me hang out and absorb as much information and skill as possible is exactly what I need.

There is an ex-Pony Club, now-Natural Horsemanship instructor I'd like to have lessons with, but it's about an hour away. If none of the more local barns will fit better, I'll definitely go with her. I had no idea that riding instructors had certification (outside of individual organisations like Pony Club), I will ask about that.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Ask for "adult only" lessons.  If you can afford it, go for private lessons, or at least semi-private. I found with some instructors, if you get more than 2 riders, the instructor cannot really pay attention to one person very long, and you will likely be paying for a lesson where half of it is spent just plunking around the ring aimlessly on a programmed pony.

Everyone has given you great ideas! Other things to consider before getting a horse:

I would agree with the being around horses bit, BEFORE you take the step in getting some yourself. It's a big difference! AND it's not all fun...it's sometimes getting bit or stepped on or kicked or squashed against a wall (do not think that because you have a "dead broke" horse that it won't do that, you WILL eventually get one of the above by accident or on purpose).....it's hauling manure every day out of a stall or shelter no matter if the weather sucks or you're puking sick or have a migraine or have a sore back......etc, etc. 

It's also often about having a very empty wallet...... Horses are notorious for knowing when you have a few extra bucks, and will spend them for you (colic issues, founder issues, deep tissue injuries, etc etc etc) LOL 

Research hay prices as well---I see you're in the east, so you will be using more hay in winter, even if they are pastured. I would say the average horse will use maybe two bales per day (counting wastage) in winter, but it varies on the horse and your hay management. Some horses waste hay like a trooper, some are way more "cost efficient". And most horses do best with a "buddy" which will also likely eat hay, so....... And speaking of pasture, be sure the pasture is safe....good fences, no poisonous plants, good fodder. The grass on your pasture may not be great, and you may have to supplement with yet more hay.

And don't forget, if you have horses at home, you will never go ANYWHERE unless you have someone reliable to care for your horses when you are gone away...or end up in the hospital. Once you fall in love with your horses, those people you may have thought of using may suddenly appear to be "not so great" and finding a really good caregiver is difficult, but worth their weight in gold. 

Ok, maybe I'm getting a bit dramatic, but don't underestimate the cost and manual labour involved. I found that with my first horse, I went from thinking "Ohh, I can't wait for my horse so I can ride at home!" (warm fuzzies, hearts, and bliss) to "Holy crow, something else I need, when will it end?" (still happy, but reality has set in). PS> You never leave that last phase. 

Oh, and get used to the rolled eyes and deep sighs that will inevitably come when you tell people you can't do that/go there/stay long because you have to get back to the barn.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

offthegrid said:


> I just bought the Pony Club manual for my kids today and it's really great (I think that's US Pony Club but maybe the same in Canada?) so get a few books about horsekeeping as well as riding for your reference.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


That is the US manual but it's pretty much the same in CA and in Britain. Pony Club goes all the way up to age 25 so the manuals are not just for kids.
They and USPC are a great way to learn more about riding and horse management. 
OffTheGrid: Are your kids going to get involved with USPC? We're on our 6th year and I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Read, Read, Read, anything you can get your hands on. Get a subscription to something like Horse Illustrated or Horse Journal (those are only 2 of many good ones). Check out books from the library. Of course, nothing beats hands on work and I agree it is most do-able with a 2 year time frame. Lessons are a great idea. You might discover you really don't enjoy riding as much as you thought you would. Sometimes we have a romantic notion in our heads and the reality turns out different. I'm not trying to discourage you in any way, I think you are doing this the right way. If more people really thought about what they were doing it would be a lot better. As people on here know, I work with the Humane Society in our county and have seen people who bought a horse and had no clue what to do after that. I am sure everyone on here has seen this more than once unfortunately.


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm pretty much non-discourageable at this point. I was a horse-crazy girl who didn't get her pony: hung out at the local barn mucking out stalls for free for the prissy girls who had paid for the right to, read every word on horses published during my teens, rode at every opportunity I could (even when I couldn't, did anyway) - you name it. Even if I didn't ride, I'd still get a horse or two just for pets, they just make me that happy.

My dairy goats have got me tethered to the barn already, no problem there.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

woadleaf said:


> Don't worry, I'm pretty much non-discourageable at this point. I was a horse-crazy girl who didn't get her pony: hung out at the local barn mucking out stalls for free for the prissy girls who had paid for the right to, read every word on horses published during my teens, rode at every opportunity I could (even when I couldn't, did anyway) - you name it. Even if I didn't ride, I'd still get a horse or two just for pets, they just make me that happy.
> 
> My dairy goats have got me tethered to the barn already, no problem there.


Good for you! I was that girl too. I even strapped a pony saddle to my bike and called it Silky Treasure. Yeah...I was teased. I 've had horse for the past 25 years now and it's hard to imagine not having them. One thing that taught me a LOT: boarding at a good stable for a while. I didn't have a choice but I'm very grateful that I didn't. I learned so much from other people with more experience than me.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> OffTheGrid: Are your kids going to get involved with USPC? We're on our 6th year and I HIGHLY recommend it.


I don't know where there is a Pony Club in our area; I know there is one somewhere, but the barn where we ride doesn't do Pony Club....I may still look into it. Hard to say; we're up to our eyeballs in everything horses already...not sure I have room for anything else! But I have heard wonderful things about it...may have to look into it more!

Woadleaf - I bought my first horse "whether she's ever rideable or not" after only taking a couple of years of lessons. She looked like this:










It didn't matter to me if she was ever rideable, and I've honestly enjoyed our non-riding partnership as much as our riding partnership. 

Now she looks like this:










Even if your horse(s) are just pets, you will get a lot of enjoyment from them! And you may just find a fabulous diamond in the rough like I have!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out this page:
http://www.ponyclub.org/clubs-regions.php
I can't recommend USPC enough. It leaves 4H in the dust. It really teaches kids to become horsemen/women. It has enriched my daughter's life beyond meaasure. We drive 1.5 hours for pony club (not the usual east coast experience) and it's well worth it.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

4-H is good, too. You can learn a lot in 4-H and enjoy your horses, and it's very inexpensive.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

True...4H is cheaper than USPC. But I've been a parent in both and known many kids in both and nothing beats the education program of USPC which is probably why it's the largest youth horse organization in the world. It looks like we might be opening up to western riders soon too.


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

Off the grid, she's beautiful! What a lovely girl.


I looked up PC, and was surprised it was still running in the area. I was aware that they closed their barn in town - they use to be a 'full service' club that owned it's own animals and provided lessons. I didn't know that this was unusual for the club. They are working without their own barn and lessons now, meeting at several locations, members are responsible for their own horse time.

Lisa, I used to practice my seat on the second floor banister - very good for balance!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

our area is rife with horse people! from casual hackers to Olympic stars. also runs the gambit of vets, i would find a good vet before i started looking for a horse buddy, find one that is down too earth and does not want too build thier mansion with your money! then look for the toughest, orneriest old coot with good looking horses, then listen well to what he/she says!

practicing seat is easy without the horse! grab a 4wheeler and head down any Irving logging road! (here its any paved road in our fine city with a bike!)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

woadleaf said:


> Off the grid, she's beautiful! What a lovely girl.
> 
> 
> I looked up PC, and was surprised it was still running in the area. I was aware that they closed their barn in town - they use to be a 'full service' club that owned it's own animals and provided lessons. I didn't know that this was unusual for the club. They are working without their own barn and lessons now, meeting at several locations, members are responsible for their own horse time.
> ...


Here in the states we have what is called, USPC Riding Centers. They are business that have to meet very strict standards and be approved by the USPC. They are "For profit" and not a club persay, but they can have members ride and meet there, and they usually provide lesson horses for the kids.
Most regular clubs do meet at different locations, have several different instructors, etc.


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

We've just got the one large animal vet for the area, not much looking to do. I've talked to him, though, nice guy, easy to converse with.



> *toughest, orneriest old coot with good looking horses*


that would be my neighbour  He only has the three, but I think he'd help me out when it comes time to go shopping. He even suggested a Canadian for me, which was my first pick, but now I'm smitten with Irish Cobs, which are out of the question really, but I think a belgian/paint cross would be locally available and affordable and fill in nicely. I'll probably just use whatever farrier that he uses.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

well, one of our vets is a canadian horse breeder, she vetted for the guy in the article and got hooked on the breed. i have always liked the breed and we see many of them around here ! http://www.agrinewsinteractive.com/archives/article-4128.htm


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

I could have a barn full of them. There is a couple of breeders around in this province, it wouldn't be too hard to find one.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

woadleaf said:


> I could have a barn full of them. There is a couple of breeders around in this province, it wouldn't be too hard to find one.



i have seen some nice horses in your province for sure! only things i have not seen are whales and moose! they hear we are heading down for a visit and they scram! its nice too see that a breed almost extinct has been brought back!:buds:


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> True...4H is cheaper than USPC. But I've been a parent in both and known many kids in both and nothing beats the education program of USPC which is probably why it's the largest youth horse organization in the world. It looks like we might be opening up to western riders soon too.


How do I find if there's one in Kansas? They're divided up by regions rather than state.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

6e said:


> How do I find if there's one in Kansas? They're divided up by regions rather than state.


Try this link:
http://midwest.ponyclub.org/clubs.html


----------

